# Partial lease - contract??



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok so I'm considering the idea of partial leasing my horse to someone who takes lessons at my barn who I know would take very good care of her in my absence. I've never considered this before, so I am new to the whole thing (I half leased a horse before I bought mine, and I got to ride 2-3 times a week and paid 1/2 the board). 

Anyway, if anyone has a sample contract or knows where I could find one that would be great! And if full board costs $410/month, how much would YOU charge for a 2-day/wk partial lease?


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Unfortunately, i dont have a contract.

For the price though, thats considered a 1/3 lease. So i would charge about 1/3 of the the price of board. I would charge either 100$ plus half of all feed, vet, and farrier bills, or 150$ straight up.


----------

